# Upset



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

I am literally falling apart in a new marriage...I'm just trying to keep from spilling the beans...because it's so painful,

One day he's fine, the next he's elusive??

We are in a financial mess-we need to move within 2 weeks and we have yet to find a home...
I sometimes feel as though he's hoping it falls apart?

Umm...anyway I'm a mess...and it's affecting my life






























it seems like marriage is truly damaging my life instead of making it better...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

He's likely under a ton of stress due to your financial issues.

Men tend to be focused on one thing at a time, it could be at times when he's elusive it's that he's deep in thought about how to deal with the current financial crisis you are in. Sometimes I find it hard to switch gears if something has gripped my mind completely.

I'd talk to him about that.


----------



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

True..which is why it's affecting my life so much.
I'm having trouble working,socializing, and enjoying life.

I'm sure he feels the same.

But I do believe there's more to than I may know...

He has 3 children, 2 adopted by his ex wife

I offered to help pay our rent and he turned it down, we don't connect financially, we no plans on Health or Life Insurance...

I'm just getting overwhelmed and it's not helping and that we are both 
like this...we just got married in Feb...we are down to one car, 
It's just a mess.

Anyway Thank You


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah a lot going on... wow. Do you have any family, church or other organization you can reach out to for help? Even if it's just temporary help, it might be exactly what the doctor ordered. Everyone needs outside help from time to time.


----------



## buttersnips (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't understand what he's doing...I set up appointments to look at houses or apartments, and he brushes it off...?

What and why and how could he be so oblivious to our situation?

I feel as though I made a mistake with him


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

you don't sound like you are working together on this and you need to


----------

